# hello board :)



## madhtr (Nov 22, 2006)

Just stumbled 'cross your board and bookmarked it, TY. I fly in Warbirds 2006 S3 events. I've Been a WWII aviation enthusiast all my life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

welcome, and what do you mean by



> I fly in Warbirds 2006 S3 events


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the site.I also wonder what you've meant.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello, and welcome from down under.

Wayne


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------

